# Inexpensive but good Lebanese food



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi there!

Was wondering if anyone can recommend a good Lebanese resturant that isn't too pricey who serves Lentil Soup!!! 

Also its my first Ramadan here so what time do the resturants open or what time can you start calling for take aways?

Thanks!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Quite a few places are open all day for takeaways, eating-in starts at sundown, around 7pm.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Cape Chick said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Was wondering if anyone can recommend a good Lebanese resturant that isn't too pricey who serves Lentil Soup!!!
> 
> ...


Al Arrab is good and not expensive, they deliver for free as well. They are have quite a few restaurants, including DSO and Ibn Batutta, check their web-site. Another great arabic restaurant is Al Hallab, always packed with locals, which means the food is good


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Daniel in Mazaya centre does a reasonable buffet and I`m sure the fact that its an anagram of denial is purely coincidental.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Daniel in Mazaya centre does a reasonable buffet and I`m sure the fact that its an anagram of *denial *is purely coincidental.


Is he from Egypt or nearer the source?


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Daniel in Mazaya centre does a reasonable buffet and I`m sure the fact that its an anagram of denial is purely coincidental.


 *Danial* is a Persian restaurant ...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Persian/ Lebanese SSDD!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Cape Chick said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Was wondering if anyone can recommend a good Lebanese resturant that isn't too pricey who serves Lentil Soup!!!
> 
> ...


You can try Mashawi (there is one in Ibn Batuta and a smaller more fast food kind of version of the same in the food court in Dubai Mall). A very nice place to have some real Arabic food (it is Syrians but the Lebanese protest at this) is Sarai. The one in JBRwalk is wonderful and prices are good. They also do take away.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Safadi
Automatic
Arz Lebanon
Reem al Bawadi (great shisha too)
-


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> You can try Mashawi (there is one in Ibn Batuta and a smaller more fast food kind of version of the same in the food court in Dubai Mall). A very nice place to have some real Arabic food (it is Syrians but the Lebanese protest at this) is Sarai. The one in JBRwalk is wonderful and prices are good. They also do take away.


Mashawi is not lebanse restaurant neither owner nor staff. I protest 

If you want some tasty lebanese food i recommend Hallab in Emirates Mall / Dubai mall. It is good quality and tasty food, mainly the suits which is its specialty. I go frequently there, but for Ramadan you have to do reservation 1-2 days in advance, since it is very crowded, but the food is worth it and taste just like lebanon


Automatic is not bad either but I rwould prefer Karam express for it since the food taste better there. 

You also have Mir Amin (lebanese ) and Chandelier (egyptian but good food) on Marina Walk. 

Avoid Beirut in Emirates Mall, food taste like garbage and it is syrian not lebanese although called Beirut. Al Safadi is average quality and is Palestinian/jordanian and has nothing to do with Al Safadi chain in Lebanon. They just use the name since lebanese name sell better.

As Elphaba said Reem al Bawadi is good but sadly the staff is a little racist so unless your with an arab/ western people, staff will treat you badly. 

You also have wafi gourmet in dubai mall. Buffet is good, although sweet taste bad compared to what you have in lebanon. 
But then again my french friends with me on the table found it delicious. So it may be only me because Im comparing it to what I am used in lebanon 

Anyway if you have any question about lebanese food/ restaurant, don't hesitate to shoot @ me


----------



## Mohamed Ali (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there,

As for lentil soup, you just take my advice and tr "L'auberge Resturant" in Deira City Centre, or any other branch, I go there only because of the lentil soup, in my opinion, it's the best lentil soup I've ever had. But unfortunately their food are expensive comparing.

As for Lebanese food, try "Bilad Al Sham Restaurant" which is on Al Nahda Rd. - Tawar 1 area, they have the best Lebanese food ever, again, this my own opinion, try it and you won't regret it.

Regards,


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Merkaaz is good, one in Media City, I am sure there are other too


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mohamed Ali said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As for lentil soup, you just take my advice and tr "L'auberge Resturant" in Deira City Centre, or any other branch, I go there only because of the lentil soup, in my opinion, it's the best lentil soup I've ever had. But unfortunately their food are expensive comparing.


We've got a L'auberge branch in our office building, I can second the recommendation for their lentil soup. They only charge us 12 Dhs so it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I protest about Al Safadi. The one on Al Rigga Road is excellent. Like many places, I'd suggest that not all branches of small chains are as good as each other. The Beirut on Al Rigga is pretty good too. Both are very good value for money.

Forgot about Wafi Gourmet (but stick to the original restaurant/deli). Their Lebanese food is excellent. Don't bother with the faux Italian etc.
-


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the feedback...looks like i will be visiting alot of Lebanese to try out all the suggestions


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I protest about Al Safadi. The one on Al Rigga Road is excellent. Like many places, I'd suggest that not all branches of small chains are as good as each other. The Beirut on Al Rigga is pretty good too. Both are very good value for money.
> 
> Forgot about Wafi Gourmet (but stick to the original restaurant/deli). Their Lebanese food is excellent. Don't bother with the faux Italian etc.
> -


I went to the Al Safadi by chance last night.
The watermelon juice was good and the atmosphere upstairs was vibrant.
But if you can't do a good mixed grill then what business do you have cooking anything at all?!? Yani it's nothing but meat and spices!
Very disappointed.
And I wouldn't be surprised if they buy their hommous rather than make it fresh. Too salty!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Reem al bawadi

Saj express - fast food almost


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Reem Al Bawadi is awesome.. we went for the first time to their branch on SZR.. food for two people includng a special shisha (its got a pineapple head - u can put any flavour inside and it lasted about 2.5 hrs!!) came up to AED 190.. which we thought was pretty decent.. they also had some entertaining dancers!! nice atmostphere.. and i have heard the branch in JBR is even better


----------



## mbrglez (Sep 7, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> Reem Al Bawadi is awesome.. we went for the first time to their branch on SZR.. food for two people includng a special shisha (its got a pineapple head - u can put any flavour inside and it lasted about 2.5 hrs!!) came up to AED 190.. which we thought was pretty decent.. they also had some entertaining dancers!! nice atmostphere.. and i have heard the branch in JBR is even better


Indeed, my vote would also be on:
- Reem al Bawadi (the best choice) 
- Al Hallab (make sure you go to Garhoud, not to malls)
- Wafi Gourmet (pretty good)

Happy eating!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to say I hate Reem al Bawadi. Really really overrated and the service is pretty chaotic at best (although they do tend to serve the arabs a little better from what I hear from non-arabs).

I do go there a fair bit as it is very popular but for food and shisha there are much higher quality restaurants out there.

Safadi on Rigga is very good leb food
Mezze House in Old town, is great food and one of the best shishas, although it's palestinian food (with plenty of hybrid leb items)

Hallab in dubai mall is better than the garhoud one

Abdul Wahab in Souk al bahar is a solid choice
Karam Beirut in Mall of Emirates is good too with ski view.


Can't go wrong with those imo


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Al Safadi
> Automatic
> Arz Lebanon
> Reem al Bawadi (great shisha too)
> -


Agree with the above.

There are some restaurants that don't have consistently good food, but occasionally get it right - that includes "Mir Amin" in Jumeirah and "Saj Express".

If you live in the Dubai Marina area, "Camoon" has great grills.


----------

